# Transfering Dreamweaver data from 8600 to G4



## Robin White (Mar 20, 2008)

I want to transfer my website data developed on Dreamweaver from an external APS drive that is connected to a PowerPC 8600 upgraded to a G3 running OS 8.6 to a Powerbook G4 running OS X 10.4.11. What is the best way for me to accomplish this, and are there any issues that I might encounter? Do I need some kind of cable to connect the two computers and what happens with the mismatch of the system softwares?

Thanks for advice in advance.


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 20, 2008)

Low End Mac is an excellent resource for using older macs. Here's an article they had with several transfer methods:
http://lowendmac.com/macdan/01/0613cr.html


----------



## Robin White (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the posting. That was very useful. One piece of it, perhaps the most useful to me, was not completely spelled out. In the article it said:External "SCSI or FireWire drive: Connect the external drive and transfer your data." The data is indeed on an external SCSI drive. But how do I connect that to my laptop which doesn't have a SCSI port??

Thank you again.


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 20, 2008)

You would need a SCSI to USB converter, like:
http://www.nextag.com/Ratoc-U2SCX-USB2-0-555762864/prices-html?nxtg=738a0a1c0525-DA3E9CB22505935E

or search:
http://www.google.com/custom?q=scsi...000000;GFNT:0000FF;GIMP:0000FF;FORID:1;&hl=en

If you decide to get one of those, make sure it will work with your system.


----------



## Robin White (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Kees Buijs (Mar 22, 2008)

Robin White said:


> Thanks!



You can also try to setup a network between the mac's. You only need a cross-cable (very cheap - but not a straight = 1-1 cable). This will transfer you files quickly.


Good luck, Kees


----------

